# Tailgating foods/recipe help please



## Mingooch (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking for some new things to make for this Sunday's Jets Patriots game in NJ. I need to be able to cook it on an 18" Weber grill. Please give as much detail as u can so that I can proper make(and do justice) to your suggestions.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheQReview (Nov 11, 2011)

ABT's and / or Grilled BBQ Shrimp are easy crowd pleasers. Thy don't take up much room either. Recipes can be found @ www.the-q-review.com


----------



## Audi's or knives (Nov 28, 2011)

What do you normally cook down games and how long do you tailgate for? 

For the next Eagles home game I plan on making chicken or veal cutlet sandwiches Italiano style (sharp provolone, broccoli rabe, long hots or roasted red peppers) and maybe some pasta fagioli. Chili is always good and can be made day before and reheated. I've done roast pork sandwiches (roast pork 2 days in advance, refridge overnight slice thin next day reheat in au jus down game top same as cutlets). 

A good app is chorizo crostini, grill chorizo slice thin. Toast baguette slices lightly on grill; top with cooked chorizo, roasted red peppers, queso fresco (mex cheese) and avocado crema (blend 1 avocado, 1/2 cup sour cream, 2 tblsp lime juice and zest, cilantro and salt to taste). You can do same app Italian style: hot sausage, roasted peppers, roasted or sun dried tomato and mozzarella.


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2011)

The game is over but I would suggest Armidillo eggs- Here is a quick look.





More here>
http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php/166530-How-to-build-an-Armadillo-egg-in-10-photos?


----------



## Mingooch (Nov 29, 2011)

Audi, wish I had known. I just went to another game, Pats vs Eagles in Philly. We could have tailgated. And we go for the 5 hour max they let us in for.


----------



## Audi's or knives (Dec 2, 2011)

Mingooch, that was a horrible game. Thought we had a win in the bag when they jumped out to a 10pt lead, shoulda known they would blow the lead.

I have season tix so I'm always down there, if it's not an early game we usually get there 7 hrs before (the people I tailgate with are anal about getting the same spot each week). I wish we had a better tailgate grill, we have a ****** Coleman camping grill gets the job done but not ideal. Due to a small grill I try and make most things a day ahead and reheat on grill or chaffing dish.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't understand why someone who is a season ticket holder and is into tailgating does not obtain a proper cooking setup. You don't have to use the kids college fund, fer criminy sakes!


----------



## Audi's or knives (Dec 5, 2011)

Spike,

I'd love to have a better setup but don't have a way to transport said grill/cooking device down to the game. It's hard enough getting most of the 11 other guys I tailgate with to pay for food let alone chip in for decent cooking equip. We usually rotate the cooking duty between 4-5 people.

Here is what we use, it works but not ideal.

www.coleman.com/coleman/ColemanCom/detail.asp?CategoryID=27110&product_id=2000005493#.Tt12BK5HAe8


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 5, 2011)

That is what is wrong with America today, no one is willing to invest in infrastructure!


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 5, 2011)

We only use a weber 18 inch grill, and cook mostly non stop. But we sure have fun. Wish we could have met up, love to meet new people and share food and beer.


----------

